# Pequannock, NJ - Looking for



## Jvecchiet (Sep 12, 2020)

Looking for 1999-2004 Ford F-250 western plow mount. 67982
Thanks John


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome to the p/s Jvecchiet 
https://www.storksplows.com/67982-s...ord-f250-f350-f450-f550-truck-model-3219.html


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Jvecchiet said:


> Looking for 1999-2004 Ford F-250 western plow mount. 67982
> Thanks John


New or used?


----------

